# Spiele auf SSD installieren ?



## TheRebell (20. September 2010)

Hallo Gemeinde,

ich hab mal ne Frage;
würdet ihr Spiele auf die SSD installieren ?
Wenn ja würde sich das bei World of Warcraft auswirken oder soll ich Spiele weiterhin auf ne seperate Platte installieren?

Gruß Rebell

P.S.
Sorry wenn ichs im flaschen Thread gepostet haben sollte!


----------



## kress (20. September 2010)

Solange die Kapazität nicht zu stark belastet wird, würde ich es so machen, das ich immer das am häufigsten gespielte auf die SSD packen und nach dem Durchspielen wieder runterwerfen.
Bei WoW ist es ja jetzt nicht das Problem, vor allem, dass man es ja einfach so verschieben kann und es funktioniert dann immer noch, geht ja bei den meisten Spielen nicht.


----------



## Cey (20. September 2010)

Also ich hab WoW auf meiner SSD installiert... muss sagen, bringt wenig. Habe viele Addons drauf, aber dennoch Ladezeiten kaum kürzer, vllt 2-3 sec? (habs nicht gemessen)
Bei SC2 merkt mans aber deutlicher, da halbiert sich die Ladezeit fast.

Wie mein Vorredner sagte, zum Glück kann man da einfach den ordner verschieben, dann den Launcher starten und alles ist wieder konfiguriert!


----------



## robbe (20. September 2010)

Bringt dir zwar nichts außer verkürzte Ladezeiten, aber wenn die SSD genug Speicher hat, kann man schon 1-2 häufig genutzte Spiele drauf knallen.


----------



## Westcoast (20. September 2010)

habe es bei mir getestet, es bringt kaum etwas, spiele auf eine SSD zu packen. 
der unterschied bei den ladezeiten beläuft sich auf ca 5% bis 7% unterschied zu einer HDD. 
diesen platz kann man sparen. bei anwendungen sieht es wieder anders aus, da ist die SSD viel schneller.


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (20. September 2010)

Auf meiner alten 5400 Platte waren die Spiele genau so schnell, wie auf einer SSD. Ab einem bestimmten Punkt spielt die Geschwindigkeit der Laufwerke keine Rolle mehr


----------



## cann0nf0dder (21. September 2010)

hmm, ka, bei mir hab ich schon nen unterschied bei den ladezeiten von wow, dem aufpoppen der mengen vorm bankhaus in dalaran und dem betreten von inis bemerkt.
würd wow nicht wieder von meiner ssd runterwerfen, es läuft einfach viel angenehmer und runder.
und es kommt immer auf spiel drauf an, vorredner mit seiner 5400 platte möchte ich bei z.b. stalker sehen, da wars knapp 50% weniger ladezeit von ner wd raptor zu ner intel x25-m 
und schneller werden die spiele dabei auch nicht, sie laden nur schneller und stocken nicht beim nachladen von texturen


----------



## Own3r (21. September 2010)

Ich würde nicht unbedingt ein Spiel auf einer SSD installieren, außer du hast große Performanceprobleme, wie zB aufpoppen von Texturen usw. .


----------



## TheRebell (21. September 2010)

Und wie siehts aus mit der Abnützung? bei WOW gibtsja ständig Patches;
Und der Ordner dürfte langsam die 20 GB Marke schon längst übberschritten haben....
Mir gehts darum ob da viel Lese und Schreibzugriffe drauf sind oder nur Lese!
Man muss ja auch die Haltbarkeit und den Zyklus der Flashzellen im Auge behalten!!


----------



## Own3r (21. September 2010)

Bei Spielen wird meistens gelesen und nur wenig geschrieben (Savegames). Wenn du aber ein Spiel installierst und dann wieder deinstallierst, ist eine höhere Abnutzung vorhanden, was dann die Lebensdauer der SSD veringert.


----------

